# Not real desirable but still fun to look at. Clean '68 Schwinn Lil Chic



## xochi0603 (Mar 12, 2022)

Cleaned up '68 Lil Chic. Back in the day when I had more time than brains. Spent hours detailing it...  Looks pretty good. The nos tires I put on are worth more than the whole bike


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 12, 2022)

Great color. Fun summer cruiser!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 12, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> Cleaned up '68 Lil Chic. Back in the day when I had more time than brains. Spent hours detailing it...  Looks pretty good. The nos tires I put on are worth more than the whole bike
> 
> View attachment 1587248
> 
> ...



Sweet , I have a "65" that looks exactly like yours, same seat also
..

Rafael


----------



## nick tures (Mar 12, 2022)

nice bike, rare rear gripper tire looks great !!


----------



## Dbike (Mar 13, 2022)

Looks good, would be fun to ride.


----------

